# Craigslist Comedy In Central California



## Jive Turkey (May 29, 2021)

"Stingray Survivor" 

"Schwinn Prewar Silver King"


----------



## John G04 (May 29, 2021)

Somehow the “schwinn prewar silver king” is not a schwinn, silver king or prewar


----------



## barneyguey (May 29, 2021)

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha


Didn't you know all old bikes are Schwinn and prewar? 

If you asked them what war, they couldn't tell you.


----------



## tim elder (May 29, 2021)

Pre WW3


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (May 29, 2021)

Guy also has a Duesenberg for sale if interested...


----------



## HEMI426 (May 29, 2021)

The Pre-war Schwinn Silver King looks like a 60s Sears Spaceliner with a Schwinn tail light and grips,, But I'm no expert.


----------



## GTs58 (May 29, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> The Pre-war Schwinn Silver King looks like a 60s Sears Spaceliner with a Schwinn tail light and grips,, But I'm no expert.




Spaceliner rear reflector. Schwinn grips or monogram S seat automatically make the bike a Schwinn.


----------



## HEMI426 (May 29, 2021)

And Pre-War, like I said I'm no expert but dosen't Schwinn have a similar reflector with a S in it. But I see that one dosen't.


----------



## GTs58 (May 29, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> And Pre-War, like I said I'm no expert but dosen't Schwinn have a similar reflector with a S in it. But I see that one dosen't.




Somewhat similar in overall shape but downside up and two reflectors.


----------



## HEMI426 (May 29, 2021)

Thats the one, my bad!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (May 31, 2021)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Guy also has a Duesenberg for sale if interes
> 
> 
> Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:
> ...









*Your welcome!*


----------

